# Good prices for clean up crew?



## ETI (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new around the area (moved from Quebec) and I'm looking for a good place to purchase hermits and snails. I'm close to Barrie. I went to Big Al's tonight but they want $3 for either hermits or snails... more than I'm willing to pay. 

I have to pick up someone at Pearson tomorrow, is there any store in on my way that has better prices?

Otherwise, any online stores you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure of the latest specials going but check with Canada Corals, Aquatic Kingdom and Rivers to Oceans. Luckily they are all within the airport area, You can use my map to get an idea
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zy59F8Zm7Es0.ktFkd6QZYQmA


----------



## ETI (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok, thanks. 

Unfortunately, there are no prices on the sites. I'll go check them out while I wait for my friend to land.

thanks


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

ETI said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new around the area (moved from Quebec) and I'm looking for a good place to purchase hermits and snails. I'm close to Barrie.


Yah!!!!! A reefer in our neck of the woods!!! That might bring the count to.......3.

I'm in Toronto frequently, there are ways to make this work for you.


----------



## ETI (Oct 3, 2014)

where do you usually shop?

thanks


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

All over (unfortunately) as I am in Toronto every week and generally come up to where the tank is on Thursday. So I can pick up anything I need on my way up.
My fav places? Depends what it is.
If you want to get an idea of where the marine stores are, check Fury165 has posted a google map with addresses and locations. You can find it in a couple of places, like the thread "tour de reef" or PM him for a copy.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Big als mississauga has 25% off inverts. Still a bit higher than other places but they usually jave the most variety of items over most stores.


----------



## ETI (Oct 3, 2014)

I stopped by Canada Corals yesterday. 

There were very helpful. Nice setup they have there too! I bought a bunch of snails but unfortunately they don't keep hermits. 

Anyway, they suggested that I dial down my Radion to help with algae. 

I'll be back for sure when my new tank is running and ready for SPS.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

What size is your tank? Sometimes you don't even need snails if you can house certain types of fish. For example I have very few snails (most got eaten by my wrasses), however I have never had any algae problems with my tank. I think my yellow foxface is the reason for this. They are imo the best clean up crew you can have for a tank. If your tank is big enough to support one I highly recommend them. A couple tangs also go a long way for this.

I do have some hermits though, which are great at cleaning up uneaten food. They still get eaten by something in my tank, probably my wrasses as well, however nowhere near the rate of my snails. I had something like 120 snails in my tank at one time, now I am down to somewhere around 20 I think, maybe less.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

$1 a hermit / snail seems to be a standard "sale" price and is about what I would expect to pay for most of the cleanup crew. $2 sometimes but anymore is too much.


----------



## ETI (Oct 3, 2014)

Washout, this is just a temp tank that I'm keeping until my miracles is ready. 

My Radion was just too bright for the size, I just dialed it down to 40% and it's fine now.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

for clean up crew/inverts i get them from sea u marine. they pretty much always have them in stock and are the cheapest around i find.


----------



## ETI (Oct 3, 2014)

thanks for the tip, i will visit them when I'm around.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


> for clean up crew/inverts i get them from sea u marine. they pretty much always have them in stock and are the cheapest around i find.


+1 for Sea U Marine


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Just be careful with SeaUMarine, I've gotten ick from adding their snails before.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

matti2uude said:


> Just be careful with SeaUMarine, I've gotten ick from adding their snails before.


Wow interesting - thanks for the heads up 
So far, so good for all of my SUM purchases


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I was just at Reef Boutique, and Colin has the snails on sale, all his stuff is top notch in my opinion.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I hate to say it but sea u marine is great for clean up crew. They will also ship it to you if you buy on there online store.

https://www.seaumarineonline.com/live/

SUM is good for prices. If you want fish be wary and ONLY buy if you're going to have a Quarantine tank set up and dosing meds.

Most snails are $1.50 regular price.

Being in Durham region I am like you. No places except for big als and there prices for CUC are crazy expensive. So I make the occasional trip to the T.O for my reef needs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Some people may disagree with me but honestly, THE BEST member of my clean up crew is my tuxedo urchin. He is a algae eating machine!!!!! I had brown algae over taking my live rock and now it getting clean after only a month or so!!!! 

Urchins will eat coralline algae but to me it's a trade off. He eats the brown stuff hampering the coralline from growing. Now I notice that it's making a comeback. But controlled. Hard to explain. 

He had been probably my favorite critter . He collects stuff and puts it on himself and uses it for reef camo LOL. 

The only thing he has done is move my favia coral from mid way down to the bottom ha ha ha. Cute . They stay small and harmless!!! 

I have a 34 gallon with about 50-60 pounds or rock and he has cleaned them well. So you don't need lots of them! 

Just my 2 cents for a underrated member of the clean up crew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

